# table saw sled



## steamboat (11 Jul 2011)

Hello everyone. In a drive to make my 10”SIP table saw work somewhere near properly I am considering getting rid of the sliding table, as it’s never worked however hard I try and is just a hindrance that takes up room. Instead I was thinking of getting the Incra 1000se and making a few sleds, so my question is should I get the Incra or make 90 and 45degree sleds and spend my money on something else. 
Any comments gratefully received


----------



## Digit (12 Jul 2011)

As I didn't have the space when I purchased my SIP it was without the sliding table, so I made 45 and 90 degree sleds.
No setting or adjustments required, just put on the table and push!

Roy.


----------



## andersonec (21 Jul 2011)

Hi, I have only just seen your post regarding table saw sled, hope I am not too late... Go to the following link for the best sled instruction video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZuyC7udVjs

Andy


----------

